# SANTIAGO DE CHILE | On my lens



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

A selection of pictures that shows several places of main city of Chile, I've taken randomly since 2008 at different hours at different days. All taken with the same camera.

This thread It will be constantly updating as I take more pictures.

Hope you like it.

_Imágenes varias de distintos lugares de Santiago, a distintas horas, en distintos días, pero con la misma cámara.
Se irá constantemente actualizando en la medida que aparezca más material.

Saludos _


Costanera Center during its construction once at dusk



























Bicentenario Fountain in Providencia District.









Providencia at Dusk


















Autopista Central Highway









Sculptures Park









Titanium Tower under construction



























El Golf in Las Condes District


















Downtown Santiago


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

A pair of nice panos of the East Santiago, between Providencia, Las Condes and Vitacura "comunas" (Districts)

Scroll: ----->


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

Towers under construction


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Awesome, I'll visit this city one day for sure.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful photos. Those mountains beyond the city are just spectacular..:drool:

Look forward to more updates:cheers:


----------



## REYMAN (Jun 6, 2007)

^^ +1 

*I can't get over how great thet panoramic picture looks!!*


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

great string of pics, uncle xavier. some day i hope i can go to chile and visit santiago. i hear the city is ok, and your pictures make it look very inviting. thanks for sharing. :applause:

are there a lot of hispanics in chile? happy hispanic heritage month from maryland! :hi:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Panoramic views are really awesome; and btw the rest photos are very nice


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Great shots, of this great city..looking forward for more!

:cheers:


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

great city


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

just amazing


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

A few new pictures.

"Gen" building









O'higgins Park Pano









Residential buildings near highway









A couple of highrises









A general pano of O'higgins Park with people as ghosts.


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Javier, thats amazing pictures. I like the night-shots with the white mountains in the background! More!!!!


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Awesome city! :drool:


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Cool shots!!! What an amazing light you have over there.


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks guys.

New pictures to come soon


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

OK

New images.

A couple walkin in a path between wildflowers and skyscrapers.
The tallest tower is the "Titanium Portada de Vitacura"









Grass, flowers and skyline


----------



## Ivan_1979 (Mar 26, 2009)

Oye, en verdad muy buenas las fotos. Yo ya hice acá un tema con fotos de Santiago, dodne he puesto varias fotos. Si quieres sube algunas ahí también.

Acá el link: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=852848


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Great Santiago.


----------



## nanobcn1974 (Jan 26, 2009)

MIS SALUDOS...EXELENTES FOTOS..ESPERO VER MAS.
BUENA NITIDEZ..LOS PASAS X LR O PSHOP???


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

nanobcn1974 said:


> MIS SALUDOS...EXELENTES FOTOS..ESPERO VER MAS.
> BUENA NITIDEZ..LOS PASAS X LR O PSHOP???


^^
Sí, les doy unos retoques en Lightroom, aunque no modifico la definición de las fotos, esa es gracia de la óptica.

Saludos.


New pics:

An overpass in the south-west zone of Santiago, in Maipú district where 1 million people app. lives. Santiago is now getting every month filled with this kind of structures, sadly, the results are no good.


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

New images.

Titanium tower from far away
















New towers in Providencia - Las Condes skyline









From Costanera Norte highway



























Up to the skies









Views from Isidora Avenue


















Downtown Santiago from Santa Lucía Hill









A dangerous canyon pointing at buildings









Nice girls









A sea of high rises


















Entel Tower with a gorgeous sky


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

very nice city and awesome photos


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

cool


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Keep posting..


----------



## urbane (Jan 4, 2005)

great pics


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

New images, this time at night 

East downtown of Santiago Pano, with a lot of residential buildings.










Night view of the Sacramentinos church, surrounded by hideous new apartment blocks.









Same view on wide angle.










See ya.


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

More:

Two urban panoramic views from a Hill in east Santiago.


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

Recently updated.
































































Glassy buildings (Damn wires hno


----------



## beat&vintage (Mar 12, 2007)

Great work *Javier*.

Keep walking man.

kay:


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

your pics are just gorgeous javier! please continue


----------



## skbo (Oct 5, 2007)

your pics are just awesome! and Santiago is a very beautiful city, it's gorgeous, got to go there someday


----------



## luisdaniel (Mar 4, 2006)

the images 'r simply fresh and ur work is simply perfect. Congrats Javier


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

A new pair of photos


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

Looks a great city and the surrounding mountains are spectacular!!!!!!


----------



## guigotz (Aug 10, 2007)

awesome pictures of stgo


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

New pictures of some places of Santiago, with new buildings and skyscrapers under construction.

Form work in level 37-38 
_Encofrado en el piso 37-38_









Vew from Santa María
_Vista desde Santa María_




































The main tower with neighbors in Andres Bello Avenue
_Junto a los edificios que dan a Andrés Bello_









Today's status of Costanera Center
Check out the tilt of perimetral columns compared to the external elevators that goes in 90°
_La torre en su estatus de hoy_
_Fíjense en la inclinación de los pilares perimetrales en relación a los montacargas que van en 90° en vertical_


















With Titanium Tower
_Con la Titanium de fondo_









Nice contrast
_Lindo Contraste_


----------



## jpctopo (Nov 8, 2010)

Excelentes fotografias !!!


----------



## thicken (Jan 29, 2009)

que bello, me encanta santiago... y todo chile. quiero vivir ahi


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Excellent, very nice new photos from Santiago


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

great work javier


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Buenaso el thread, gran ciudad Santiago !


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

New images I've taken on last sunday from my building´s rooftop in Downtown Santiago.

_Unas fotos que tiré el domingo desde la terraza de mi edificio._



Santiago Centro norponiente por javier_carras, en Flickr


Santiago Centro Poniente por javier_carras, en Flickr


Santiago Centro Sur por javier_carras, en Flickr


Santiago Centro Sur por javier_carras, en Flickr


Santiago Centro Norponiente B&N + Luces por javier_carras, en Flickr


----------



## pierolol (Apr 29, 2009)

i like those photos of santiago's downtown!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Love the photos.....:cheers:


----------



## franch (Jan 2, 2011)

muy buena tu colección y exelentes tomas

saludos


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

nice new pixs


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

Panorámicas de Santiago desde distintos lugares.

Panoramic views of Santiago from several places and POVs


Panorámica Parque O'Higgins por javier_carras, en Flickr


Pano zoom Oriente por javier_carras, en Flickr


Pano grande Santa María por javier_carras, en Flickr


Panorámica zona oriente por javier_carras, en Flickr


----------



## felipeskyscraper2 (May 12, 2010)

Linda cidade !!!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

great night shots
and the city is expanding horizontally.


----------



## CdoMchile (Nov 18, 2010)

wow geniales fotos cadia me sorprendo mas con tus fotos


----------



## CdoMchile (Nov 18, 2010)

no subiras mas fotitos?


----------



## cristianfc (Jan 14, 2010)

La última foto está espectacular.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates....thanks.


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

New images taken on last sunday, at the magic hour.


Centro y Luna por javier_carras, en Flickr


Vista Nor Poniente por javier_carras, en Flickr


Panoramica Hora Mágica por javier_carras, en Flickr


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Great pics of a great city


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

New pictures 


HDR Roof por javier_carras, en Flickr


Autopista HDR por javier_carras, en Flickr


Skyline Nocturno por javier_carras, en Flickr

Panoramic view

Skyline Parque por javier_carras, en Flickr


----------



## surovy_mag (May 27, 2008)

great!!!


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

te pasaste/too much :applause:


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

I can't believe it, Santiago is getting better and better, good for the chilean people, :cheers:


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

More Pictures 

View towards west from an elevated walkway

Poniente / West por javier_carras, en Flickr

Lighting show of Costanera Center

Lighting CC por javier_carras, en Flickr

HDR during a beautiful sunset

HDR 04 por javier_carras, en Flickr

Light trails of a bus near Costanera Tower

Trails por javier_carras, en Flickr

B&W HDR Costanera Tower and the amazing Santiago's backdrop

Skyline + Cordillera HDR por javier_carras, en Flickr

Downtown Panoramic view.

Panorámica Neblinosa por javier_carras, en Flickr


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

New Shots!


HDR-Surponiente por javier_carras, en Flickr


HDR-Poniente por javier_carras, en Flickr

Pano view

Gran-Panorama Sur Oriente por javier_carras, en Flickr


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Very interesting and impressive photos of Santiago. The city looks very bustling and modern, are there also old parts?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those recent photos from Santiago are really very nice :cheers:


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Great night-shots!


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

Bristol Mike said:


> Very interesting and impressive photos of Santiago. The city looks very bustling and modern, are there also old parts?


Thanks!
Yes, there are several beautiful places with old architecture like neo classic, eclectic, art deco, art nouveau, romanic, ect. When I have the time I'll try some shots of classic parts of Santiago.



christos-greece said:


> Those recent photos from Santiago are really very nice :cheers:


Thanks Christos 



Munichpictures1970 said:


> Great night-shots!


Thanks


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

A few new shots 


Autopista - Edificio por javier_carras, en Flickr


Pasarela Central por javier_carras, en Flickr


Torre Autopista BN por javier_carras, en Flickr


----------



## GuilhermeF (Jun 26, 2008)

More pictures of the old part of Santiago

01 - 











02 - Alonso Ovalle Street











03 - La Bolsa street











04 - Ex National Congress










05 - 











06 - Nueva York Sreet


----------



## GuilhermeF (Jun 26, 2008)

According to the New York Times, *Santiago of Chile* is the best city to visit in 2011

1. Central Market of Santiago










2. 










3. Downtown










4. Chilean stock exchange









5. Truly beautiful









6. Paris-Londres neighbor









7. Still in Paris-Londres!


----------



## GuilhermeF (Jun 26, 2008)

This is the modernity in Santiago. Such a nice place to come


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Splendid city.

I know or sure that Chile is a very serious place to do business and investments. :cheers:


----------



## GuilhermeF (Jun 26, 2008)

madridhere said:


> Splendid city.
> 
> I know or sure that Chile is a very serious place to do business and investments. :cheers:


absolutely right. Chile has a great education level for the citizens, bilingual, great infrastructure and many other positive points to attract foreign investiments. Santiago is known as a business city, really modern. 

Los Andes side (Las Condes) as known Sanhattan (the Manhattan of Santiago). This picture above is Sanhattan


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow! And double Wow! Both a spectacular city, and a spectacular natural backdrop!

Fantastic!


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

GuilhermeF.

I thank you for the pictures you've posted here, but this section "Urban Showcase" is only for photographs taken by forumers, selfmade pictures. The other section "Cityscapes and Skyline Photos" allows to post pictures from other photographers all over the web.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Marvelous pictures, Javier (imho by far the best photographer of the Chilean forum, fyi) ! 

Please keep them coming! :cheers:


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

^^
Thanks Leo 

New pictures.


Pano extendida por javier_carras, en Flickr


Crepúsculo / Afterglow por javier_carras, en Flickr


SUNSET por javier_carras, en Flickr


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

A few new shots


Pano Close Up by javier_carras, on Flickr


HDR final del día by javier_carras, on Flickr

This time I put myself before the glass at dusk.

Autorretrato Crepúsculo by javier_carras, on Flickr


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

Bienvenido / Welcome 2013 


Panoramica año nuevo 2013 / New year Pano by javier_carras, on Flickr


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

Panoramic view looking to San Miguel District

Pano San Miguel by javier_carras, on Flickr

Panoramic view looking to Ñuñoa District

Pano Ñuñoa by javier_carras, on Flickr

Panoramic view looking to La Florida District

Pano La Florida by javier_carras, on Flickr

Vertigo :shifty:

Vértigo by javier_carras, on Flickr


----------



## lulavluk (Aug 15, 2011)

awesome night photos


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing photos from Santiago....thanks @Javier. :cheers:


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

^^
Thanks guys 

Repost 


Javier said:


> Panoramic view looking to San Miguel District
> 
> Pano San Miguel by javier_carras, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

Panoramic view taken yesterday of financial district, from San Cristobal Hill.










View the full size pano Here


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

A new nice tower about to get finished in downtown Santiago.











Huerfanos 2 by javier_carras, on Flickr


Torre Huerfanos by javier_carras, on Flickr


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

One more


Pano Rascacielos by javier_carras, on Flickr


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

*Moar* 


Panorámica Nocturna by javier_carras, on Flickr


HDR-BN by javier_carras, on Flickr


HDR Norte by javier_carras, on Flickr


Gente Skyline + Parque by javier_carras, on Flickr

See ya! :wave:


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Thank you for these gems! Santiago looks as beautiful as ever.


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

Two new pics.

Sea of Highrises










Estratocumulos at twilight.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos Javier kay:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great tour again. Thanks for those photos of the older area too - nice buildings all round!


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

A brief lightning storm hitting Santiago.

Rayo + Skyline por javier_carras, en Flickr


Panoramic View from San Cristobal Hill, taken last sunday

Panorámica Santiago Centro por javier_carras, en Flickr

Panoramic view from my building's rooftop during a rainy evening

Panoramica lluvia por javier_carras, en Flickr


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

More


HDR Nocturno por javier_carras, en Flickr


Panorámica Nocturna 1 por javier_carras, en Flickr


Panorámica Nocturna 3 por javier_carras, en Flickr

:wave:


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

New pictures.


Skyline Stgo por javier_carras, en Flickr


Skyline Stgo por javier_carras, en Flickr


Skyline Stgo por javier_carras, en Flickr

Large Panos:


Skyline Stgo Panorámico por javier_carras, en Flickr


Panorámica Densidad por javier_carras, en Flickr


----------



## lk3gno (Jul 26, 2007)

Your panoramas, kill me.  are spectacular and beautiful, but considering the potential of the land next the embassy of united states, that's where it should be located the communications tower, not on the hill.


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

New images taken yesterday.


Alameda Hora Mágica por javier_carras, en Flickr


Alameda al Poniente por javier_carras, en Flickr


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

*Nuevas Imágenes - Neue Bilder - New Pictures - Nuove Immagini* 


Láser Céntrico por javier_carras, en Flickr


HDR Poniente por javier_carras, en Flickr


HDR Poniente L por javier_carras, en Flickr


HDR Oriente por javier_carras, en Flickr


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Santiago looks so sleek and modern without being over the top. Javier seems to pick the exact moments of the day when the city is at it's most glorious.


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

New and fresh Large pics.


Pano Centro por javier_carras, en Flickr


Pano Centro Foco por javier_carras, en Flickr


Parque Vitacura por javier_carras, en Flickr


Centro Pano Vertical por javier_carras, en Flickr


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

Santiago from my apartment's balcony.


Parque Almagro Post Puesta de Sol by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr


pano dia noche 25-10-2016 by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Santiago :cheers:


----------



## Javier (Mar 14, 2003)

More
Dreamy Urban Landscape by Javier Carrasco, en Flickr


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

Thank you for sharing these amazing photos of such a wonderful city. 

Recently, I've had a chance to visit Santiago, Chile for several days and I absolutely loved it. My favorite places in the city are Sky Costanera, San Christobal Hill and Plaza de Armas.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Santiago its indeed really a great, very nice city


----------

